# Why does CPU throttle below 95 degrees?



## TacomaToker (Oct 20, 2021)

I am getting PROCHOT notification on Throttlestop, even though the table shows the CPU only hit 92 at its hottest point.  I was under the impression that this Intel i7 10th gen chip would not throttle until 95 degrees.


----------



## Franz (Oct 20, 2021)

92 its pretty high, what cooler are you using?


----------



## TacomaToker (Oct 20, 2021)

Franz said:


> 92 its pretty high, what cooler are you using?


gaming laptop, testing out how it runs without an undervolt.


----------



## Franz (Oct 20, 2021)

TacomaToker said:


> gaming laptop, testing out how it runs without an undervolt.


If you are using in flat surface call the manufacturer's support, in laptop is very difficult to do a mod in laptop. Its in warranty?


----------



## Valantar (Oct 20, 2021)

What model is the laptop, and what are the exact specifications?


----------



## TacomaToker (Oct 20, 2021)

Valantar said:


> What model is the laptop, and what are the exact specifications?


MSI GL75.  i7 10 10750.  2020 model rtx 2070.  

Runs cool with an undervolt but I’m testing out performance without the undervolt on.  I don’t get why it throttled at 92c.  Thought it had a few more degrees to play with!


----------



## freeagent (Oct 20, 2021)

92 is hot as balls, that's why. I was ocing my 5600X once playing with all core clocks and Linpack Xtreme. I was running @ 4700MHz with 1.3v with an ambient of about 25c.. it was riding 80, 82 , then it got to 85 and kind of rested there for a bit, I was like cool.. should be ok till 90.. but it reboot at 85 with an OTP warning. OTP is supposed to kick in after 95.. but it felt the need to save itself from me. 144w through a "65w" part


----------



## Valantar (Oct 20, 2021)

TacomaToker said:


> MSI GL75.  i7 10 10750.  2020 model rtx 2070.
> 
> Runs cool with an undervolt but I’m testing out performance without the undervolt on.  I don’t get why it throttled at 92c.  Thought it had a few more degrees to play with!


These limits are mostly adjustable by OEMs, so they've likely set it a tad conservatively to keep the overall system running just that little bit cooler. Laptop cooling is a real balancing act, so every little bit can make a noticeable difference, and the difference in performance is likely negligible.


----------



## TheEndIsNear (Oct 20, 2021)

I have an intel laptop and it's probably set that way but it doesn't matter with me.  It throttle no matter what.  I've had two different Intel 10th generation laptops.  It cant' be run as advertised not at all.  There should have been a class action against them because they are terrible with throttling and heat.  I loved my haswell laptop.  I'm buying an all amd one next since we actually can now.  I'm not against intel or anything a or fanboy I use both cpu manufacturers but really Intel?  Their notebook cpu's would make hell hotter.  I hope the new stuff is better then we good competition again.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 21, 2021)

TheEndIsNear said:


> I have an intel laptop and it's probably set that way but it doesn't matter with me.  It throttle no matter what.  I've had two different Intel 10th generation laptops.  It cant' be run as advertised not at all.  There should have been a class action against them because they are terrible with throttling and heat.  I loved my haswell laptop.  I'm buying an all amd one next since we actually can now.  I'm not against intel or anything a or fanboy I use both cpu manufacturers but really Intel?  Their notebook cpu's would make hell hotter.  I hope the new stuff is better then we good competition again.


Is it going below base clock? Because if not, it's not technically throttling, and boost clocks are never guaranteed, even on a desktop. This is annoying, and a lot of the marketing is rather misleading, but it is what it is.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 21, 2021)

TacomaToker said:


> I am getting PROCHOT notification


Can you post a screenshot of ThrottleStop that shows when your computer is throttling? You can also check the Log File option in ThrottleStop so it can record any reasons for throttling. Post a screenshot of the Options window. 

The Intel thermal throttling spec for the majority of laptop CPUs is 100°C. Most laptop manufacturers are cutting corners. Some round that down to 97°C and I have seen some Asus and Acer laptops that are setting this to 92°C. Lenovo has a feature that is much worse than that. Some of their laptops will randomly drop the throttling temperature to 65°C or 70°C. That is how their cool and quiet profile works. This trick causes massive throttling. ThrottleStop can be used to fix some of these problems.


----------



## TheEndIsNear (Oct 25, 2021)

Valantar said:


> Is it going below base clock? Because if not, it's not technically throttling, and boost clocks are never guaranteed, even on a desktop. This is annoying, and a lot of the marketing is rather misleading, but it is what it is.


Well having to down clock it to get to stop throttling and not hitting anywhere near boost speeds on 2 different laptops with gen 9 and 10 chips is bullshit.  I have an Amd 5600x on my left and a 10900k on my right no fanboy here.  I'm going to get an all AMD laptop next and see how that does.


----------



## Valantar (Oct 25, 2021)

TheEndIsNear said:


> Well having to down clock it to get to stop throttling and not hitting anywhere near boost speeds on 2 different laptops with gen 9 and 10 chips is bullshit.  I have an Amd 5600x on my left and a 10900k on my right no fanboy here.  I'm going to get an all AMD laptop next and see how that does.


I mean, they all act in the same way: base clock is guaranteed within TDP levels of power draw; boost is opportunistic, variable, and dependent on thermals and power limits. The details of this behaviour is different between each of them, but in broad strokes it's the same. Any clock speed above base clock for a sustained load is by definition a bonus, and advertised boost speeds are often for very short term loads in laptops, and certainly not for any multi-core load. This also highlights how better thermal designs allow for better performance by allowing for more boosting over longer periods of time (and why a somewhat competently built desktop can maintain near-peak boost performance indefinitely - it won't be constrained by either power or thermals). You're only actually throttling if you're going below base clock under load. Now, we can discuss if this is good enough, if the marketing is misleading, or if the way this is defined is sufficient, but that's another debate entirely. The main "fix" to people expecting, for example, their i9-11850H to maintain 4.8GHz (or anything even remotely close to that) under a long-term all-core load is to explain to them that they have fundamentally misunderstood what the spec sheet is saying, given that the base clock (which is directly tied to TDP, and is 2.5GHz at 45W or 2.1GHz at 35W) is nowhere near those speeds.


----------



## cst1992 (Oct 31, 2021)

freeagent said:


> 92 is hot as balls, that's why. I was ocing my 5600X once playing with all core clocks and Linpack Xtreme. I was running @ 4700MHz with 1.3v with an ambient of about 25c.. it was riding 80, 82 , then it got to 85 and kind of rested there for a bit, I was like cool.. should be ok till 90.. but it reboot at 85 with an OTP warning. OTP is supposed to kick in after 95.. but it felt the need to save itself from me. 144w through a "65w" part


Kind of "Xtreme", eh?

On a more serious note, does OTP trigger on all CPUs? Mine touched 100C once on one core and it stayed. Of course I didn't push it and killed the load immediately...


----------



## freeagent (Oct 31, 2021)

cst1992 said:


> Kind of "Xtreme", eh?
> 
> On a more serious note, does OTP trigger on all CPUs? Mine touched 100C once on one core and it stayed. Of course I didn't push it and killed the load immediately...


I would think it does.. I have seen just over 100c and 240w on my 5900 so you should be ok.


----------



## newtekie1 (Nov 1, 2021)

TacomaToker said:


> I don’t get why it throttled at 92c. Thought it had a few more degrees to play with!


What sensor are you actually reading? The 10750H has a TJunction max temp of 100°C, so it shouldn't throttle until that point. However, there are usually other temp sensor that will read lower than the sensor directly on the die.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 1, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> it shouldn't throttle until that point.


Most modern laptops use a negative offset to lower the thermal throttling temperature to less than the Intel recommended 100°C value. I have seen some Asus laptops that are using an offset of 12 which reduces the thermal throttling temperature to 88°C instead of the full 100°C. Manufacturers do not have the balls to admit to what they are doing. Most laptop review sites are afraid to publish this useful information. Buyer beware. 

ThrottleStop reports the actual throttling temperature. It also allows you to adjust the offset value as long as the manufacturer has not set the lock bit on this register in the BIOS. 










After adjusting PROCHOT Offset back to the Intel default of 0, things are back to normal.


----------

